# 6 speed manual in winter



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

So since the weather in my city has been lower ~15 F my manual has been "different" Not like its failing, just the shifter isn't sliding into the spot as well as it normally does. I'm guessing this is because of the temp and when things warm up it will go back to the way it was. Does anyone else have a similar thing going on with their manual? I have not even broke 4,000 miles yet on it, should i be concerned?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

No reason for concern. This is normal behavior for manuals. The fluid is thicker when it's cold. 

If you want to smooth out your shifts a bit, you should consider changing out the fluid with Amsoil SynchroMesh. Several of us have had very good experiences with it and it really smoothed out notchy shifting.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

As XR said, welcome to manual transmissions in the winter.

Mike


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

I have had 3 manuals before in winter, the first was a dodge daytona that i bought for $220 total so that wasnt the best example of performance, another was a fiero and that was the same. The last and actual good car was my WRX and that shifted fine but i was running synthetic in everything. Thanks so much guys! Now I can stop worrying and get back to enjoying my car!


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 16, 2012)

Yup, normal behavior. Shifts will be a little slower and the transmission may feel a bit more notchy when it slides into gear. I have an '87 Conquest that will nearly double the shift time when the transmission is below freezing. However, once everything warms up it goes back to normal.


----------

